# Lops Breeds



## Lissa (Nov 28, 2005)

Can someone tell me a bit about all of the lop breeds and maybe post some pictures? I would like to know the differences between them. 



*Sorry, I meant "Lop Breeds".


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 28, 2005)

Well i have an english lop  He is asweety, has a temperment much like that of a puppy, the only problem is unless you are going to keep them in the house you really cant keep them in cold climates because of there ears. They have roughly 2 foot long ears from tip to tip which are prone to frostbite. Here is apicture of Nadie:


----------



## Lissa (Nov 28, 2005)

Hehe. The English Lop is the only one I know.  Thanks Shadow!!


----------



##  (Nov 28, 2005)

Loveable, squashy, sweet, naughty, playfull, snuggly, toasty warm, imrunning out of discriptives here lol ,all rolled into one rabit, whether they areHollands, Mini's or English, or French Lops they all have comparable attitudes, oh Idid forget, demanding, pushy, tantrumish, bratty, ( this is mostly French Lops ) .

French Lop






Holland Lop:






Mini Lop:






Hope this helps Lissa, Shadowhas the English Lop as doesDajeti2 I am sure they will post them for you,

I was going to post the baby lop pics but that wouldjust make you have a case of cuteness overload. lol


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 28, 2005)

Christa is a Mini Lop. She is very sweet, curious, energetic, playful with a princess attitude.





Koda and Norman are Holland Lops. They are incredibly sweet, very gentle, really loving and in tune to whatever we are doing.









Otis is an English Lop. They are amazing. They are very much like Flemish, mellow, easy going, not much phases them and loves to beloved. They are more energetic than a Flemish and lots more playful. Otis plays and acts more like a puppy than a rabbit. 





Tina


----------



## Lissa (Nov 28, 2005)

Okay, they all look the same to me except the English Lop.


----------



## lucylocket (Nov 28, 2005)

oh my god tina 

im in love 

koda is georgeous and norman looks like a big soft teddy bear 

varna xxxx


----------



## zoecat6 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have nine rabbits, and other than my flemish giant the lops have the sweetest, gentlest personality. They are also less skitish than the other breeds, and love to be petted.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2005)

Don't forget American Fuzzy Lops:











AFLs came from crossing Hollands with Angoras. SLG's Sebastian is an AFL, too.

Hollands are smaller (3-4 pounds) with rounder heads and flattish faces. 

Mini Lops (6 pounds)and French Lops look similar, but French Lops are much larger.

You can check out the ARBA website for more info.

I need a French Lop and an English Lop to complete my collection!

I LOVE LOPPIES!!!


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Nov 28, 2005)

Lops are very sweet, they love to cuddle(at least mine do). The difference between a Fuzzy Lop and a Holland is the Fuzzy has Long angora fur.

This is an American Fuzzy Lop, her names Lucy. Lucy is a very sweet and smart little girl. She will give you kisses all the time, shes alot like my flemish and just eats up on all the love she can. If your looking for a furry little cuddler this would be the right one. They need a lot of grooming though, but it can be a fun task sometimes.






A Holland Lop, his names Dash. Dash is the most laid back easy going guy we have. He will let you do just about anything to him.They have the most Gentle personality, and love to lounge near you.


----------



## Lissa (Nov 28, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> Hollands are smaller (3-4 pounds) with rounder heads and flattish faces.
> 
> Mini Lops (6 pounds)and French Lops look similar, but French Lops are much larger.




Okay, so the major difference betwen the lops are their sizes? Otherwise they all pretty much look the same, right?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2005)

*Lissa wrote:*


> Okay, so the major difference betwen the lops are their sizes? Otherwise they all pretty much look the same, right?


Not exactly. My Holland and Mini look very different. It's mainly the headset. Kevin says our Holland looks like she ran full-speed into a brick wall (he's just mean:X). Her ears are shorter, too. 

Here's a comparison photo:


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 28, 2005)

There is also the velveteen lop:


----------



## Lissa (Nov 28, 2005)

Okay so the Holland Lop has a shorter face then? 

What is the difference between and English and a Velveteen?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 28, 2005)

This is the photo thatPam liked so much of Sebastian. She said it was a very good example of what a Holland's face and head should look like. I think she said his ears are just aboutright also.Like Laura says, it's the ran into a wall look!

I've also included the "fuzzy" look for you! 

Raspberry


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Okay so the Holland Lop has a shorter face then?
> 
> What is the difference between and English and a Velveteen?



Yes, the Holland has a round head with a flat face.

I've never heard of a Velveteen before, but it's cute! It's not an ARBA recognized breed.

ARBA recognizes American Fuzzy Lop, English Lop, French Lop, Holland Lop and Mini Lop.

http://www.arba.net/photo.htm

Laura


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2005)

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> There is also the velveteen lop:



Jenni, is this somebunny you know?

I'd like to know more about this little guy. It looks like a cross between a Rex and an English Lop.

Laura


----------



## naturestee (Nov 28, 2005)

Laura, Velveteen Lops are a new breed that is being developed that has the body type of an English Lop, the fur of a Rex, and the size of a Mini Lop. I so, so want one!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh my gosh! A lop with Rex fur! My dream has come true!!!

I've wanted a Rex for a long time, but my house seems to be a "Lops Only" zone, so this would be perfect!!!

Must... find.. breeder in my area....

Laura


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 28, 2005)

I am actually thinking about breeding for velvatine rabbits, but from what I have read they tend to use french lops instead of english. I am not sure so dont quote me on it, it maybe that both can be used.


----------



## doodle (Nov 28, 2005)

All the velveteens I've seen (not in person, but online) were from English lop x mini rex. I hope to be able to get one as a pet someday soooo much.  

I have heard of other lops with rex fur, but I think they called them something different than velveteen - like maybe "plush lops" or something like that?


----------



##  (Nov 28, 2005)

Velveteen Lops are crosses between Rex both standardor Mini rex, both are used to createthe different size Velveteens, as with most all rabbits there are large and small Velveteens. I have seen them in personat one of the last 2 shows I was at , their fur is the most awesome. and thoseears are reminecient of the English! very soft andsilky. perhaps a next rabbit,maybe but not right now lol.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 28, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> I am actually thinking about breeding for velvatine rabbits, but from what I have read they tend to use french lops instead of english. I am not sure so dont quote me on it, it may be that both can be used.




Ooh!!! I want! I want! I prefer French Lops to English. From what I've read, the English have a bettertemperament, but I can't get used to those "Romannoses". (No offense to those who have English )

Please keep us posted if you decide to breed them.

Carolyn can bring me one when she comes to visit next summer. 

Laura


----------



## dyky71 (Nov 28, 2005)

I have French Lops and Gypsy hit their personality perfectly.

I would also add that they have a sense of humor and love to make you laugh. If they are being a clown, the harder you laugh the sillier they act. They love it when you think they are funny and laugh at them,
I have one who has the personality of someone who would hand you a loaded cigar and laugh when it blows up or would put a bag of burning poo on your porch and ring the bell laughing as you stomped on it:shock: He is soo bad !
And they love to THUMP! 
They delight in thumping making the dogs think someone is at the door and watching them bark like lunatics! I swear you can see a grin on their face


----------



##  (Nov 28, 2005)

*dyky71 wrote: *


> I have French Lops and Gypsy hit their personality perfectly.
> 
> I would also add that they have a sense of humor and love to make you laugh. If they are being a clown, the harder you laugh the sillier they act. They love it when you think they are funny and laugh at them,
> I have one who has the personality of someone who would hand you a loaded cigar and laugh when it blows up or would put a bag of burning poo on your porch and ring the bell laughing as you stomped on it:shock: He is soo bad !
> ...


:rofl: I so know what you mean, When Chaz decides to thump in his type cage it sounds like a shot gun going off, I have litterallyducked for cover until I finally got used to it. little stinker, andyes he did have the look of haha i got you !:nonono:


----------



## pamnock (Nov 28, 2005)

*Velveteen Lop*







http://www.earsunlimited.com/vlop/vlop.html


----------



## pamnock (Nov 28, 2005)

The following photos show somenicespecimens oflops in show poses, giving a goodcomparison of the differences in the breeds:

Holland Lop

From:http://www.riverh.com/bucks.htm






Mini Lop (below)

From: http://www.arba.net/







French Lop (below)

From: http://www.arba.net/








English Lop from ARBA website:





American Fuzzy Lop

From: http://www.geocities.com/chocobun1/


----------



## KatyG (Nov 28, 2005)

I am a bit confused about lops too.Both mine were sold to me as mini lops but have grown up to look quite different. Snowball has quite a rounded flat sort of face. She has big round eyes and a compact little body. Nora is bigger and heavier. Her face is more like that of a wild rabbit with more oval shaped eyes ,and her body is not rounded like snowball, it is more long and straight. The pet shop I got her from also told me she was a boy!

They both have medium length ears. Not really long like an english lop but not really short like in some of the pictures here. The tips of them hang about 2-3cm down below the bottom of the head. 

I don't mind what they are cos they are gorgeous anyway. Am just curious and wonder if either is going to get any bigger since they are both under a year old.

I didn't know about the fuzzy lop before. That's so cute and fluffy, I want one!!


----------



## pamnock (Nov 28, 2005)

The UK Lopbreeds are slightly different and more abundant than those in the US:

The British Rabbit Council (BRC) accepts a number of lop ear breeds including: 

Cashmere Lop: Wooled breed slightly larger than our American Fuzzy Lop

Mini Cashmere Lop: wooled breed slightly smaller than our American Fuzzy Lop 

Dwarf Lop: slightly larger than our Holland Lop

Miniature Lop: similar but slightly smaller than our Holland Lop

German Lop: similar to our Mini Lop

Meissner Lop: Larger than our Mini Lop, but smaller than our French Lop

English Lop: similar to our English Lop

French Lop: similar to our French Lop



The Netherland Dwarf Lop in some countries is similar to our Holland Lop (It is also the old name for our Holland Lop in the US).



Pam


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 29, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> *Jenniblu wrote: *
> 
> 
> > There is also the velveteen lop:
> ...




LOL no Laura, that is yet another breed on my dream list. . . onder:

The sites I've seen were usually using Mini or StandardRex x Elop to develop the breed.:inlove:


----------



## Lissa (Nov 29, 2005)

What are the size differences between the lops?


----------



## pamnock (Nov 29, 2005)

The American Fuzzy Lop maximum weight 4 lbs.

Holland Lop maximum weight 4 lbs.

Velveteen Lop (not ARBA accepted) averages 5 3/4 lbs.

Mini Lop averages 6 lbs.

English Lop 9 lbs. and over

French Lop 10 1/2lbs. and over


----------



## Lissa (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you Pam! :elephant:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 29, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Mini Lop averages 6 lbs.


Except for my fatty:






She was sold to me as a Mini, but she's definitely a "Maxi" at 10 pounds.

Pam said she might have some French Lop in her. 

Laura


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 29, 2005)

OMG i wish i had thought to bring my camara when i went to look at bella today, the woman that gave me bella just got in 3 beautiful velvatines. She picked them up at convention and oh my i want one even more now. she had 2 spacifically i fell in love with. One was a broken black and the other i have no clue what to call it other than possably a brindle{almost the same color layout as you see on pit bulls}


----------



## FlopsnWills (Nov 29, 2005)

TINA! your blue hollands are to DIE for!! which one is which?? oh my god they are precious.. they look just like my william only with lopped ears ! im a sucker for blue bunnies!


----------



## pamnock (Nov 29, 2005)

This photo is breathtaking! He's got such a perfect head!

Pam


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 30, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> This photo is breathtaking! He's got such a perfect head!
> 
> Pam




Wow! I get sopuffed up and proud when Pam talks aboutour bubby like that! Andto think that he's just as sweet as he is pretty!:inlove:

Raspberry


----------



## bunnytopia (Feb 1, 2006)

lol i just had a funny thought, i have2 french lopdoes and a pair of mini rex buns it would be so funny to see my mini rexbuck with my bluefrench lop doe, im not going to put them together as i dont think cinbad (named because of his cinnamon colour)would manage the ladders!


----------



## Dutches_Rock (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, I just found out my boys are most definatly Hollands!:shock:
You learn something new every day..
I thought they were mini lops, but I guess not. I keep seeing pictures of Holland Lop torts and they are exactly what the boys look like.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh how neat! Puck is a Holland Lop....such fun.....such energy. Now if I could only bottle his energy and sell it - I'd be a milionaire....or at least richer than I am now!



Peg


----------



## bunnyslave (Feb 1, 2006)

LOVE THIS THREAD!! 

I am a HUGE lop girl and I have/had aholland, mini and frenchie. I also have a mini rex but she's my exception to the rule... I couldn't resist her sweet wittle rex face... But I melt for those lopppy ears... I will always have a frenchie or 2. My frenchie girl, Opie, is the love of my bunny life! 

:love:

I would LOVE an MPL (mini plush lop) someday... 

http://www.geocities.com/miniplushlop_mpl/index.html--> check out the nursery page for the cutest babies ever!!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 2, 2006)

*bunnyslave wrote: *


> LOVE THIS THREAD!!
> 
> I am a HUGE lop girl and I have/had aholland, mini and frenchie. I also have a mini rex but she's my exception to the rule... I couldn't resist her sweet wittle rex face... But I melt for those lopppy ears... I will always have a frenchie or 2. My frenchie girl, Opie, is the love of my bunny life!
> 
> ...


 

Can you share a bit more about your french lop? I have one and she's hilarious....and she loves the lionhead babies and they sneak in the cage to snuggle with her. She reminds me of a puppy the way she hops around...she's a bit over 9 months old. I'm waiting for her to enter the teenage phase and wonder if she's there yet.

Peg


----------



## bunnyslave (Feb 2, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Can you share a bit more about your french lop? I have one and she's hilarious....and she loves the lionhead babies and they sneak in the cage to snuggle with her. She reminds me of a puppy the way she hops around...she's a bit over 9 months old. I'm waiting for her to enter the teenage phase and wonder if she's there yet.
> 
> Peg


 talk about my Opie? ANYTIME! hehee... 

anything you wanna know in particular? 

its funny that you say your frenchie reminds you of a puppy b/c I call Opie my doggy bun all the time!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I am most amazed at Beatrice's energy (for a rabbit her size). She loves to bounce around and play and can play for over an hour at a time before she takes a rest.

She is loving towards my baby lionheads - but not so towards me per se. In fact - sometimes I'm not sure how she feels towards me. But my little lionheads will sneak in and curl up beside her and eat out of her food bowl...and she just lets them. She grooms them and lets them snuggle up - even under her ears.

She's fearless too. Dog? So what.. Cat? Sure...let me chase you. The cats are more afraid of her than she is of anything. 

I guess what bugs me is that she will pick a fight with another lionhead (adult) in THEIR territory if she wants to. Its only happened once because her cage door wasn't shut tight (Art had fed her that night and I heard her door open). No one was hurt other than an adult who was on the floor playing got chased into the corner and I picked her up. But I do have to be very careful about that.

Other than that - she's a great rabbit. I want to start taking her for walks on a leash and harness.

Peg


----------



## NZminilops (May 1, 2006)

I find some of this lop stuff confusing, as in New Zealand we don't have holland lops, yet we have a rabbit that is exactly the same as a holland and it's called a mini lop! And what you guys would call a mini lop, we call a dwarf lop. We have the other kinds though like the french lop etc. Our dwarf lops are larger than our minis. Our minis weigh in at around 1.2-1.7kg, with average weight being 1.4kg. That's about 2 1/2 pounds I think, not really sure. So I have to refer to my minis as hollands when on this site otherwise people wont know what I'm talking about .


----------



## cheryl (May 1, 2006)

*minilops wrote:*


> I find some of this lop stuff confusing, as in New Zealand we don't have holland lops, yet we have a rabbit that is exactly the same as a holland and it's called a mini lop! And what you guys would call a mini lop, we call a dwarf lop. We have the other kinds though like the french lop etc. Our dwarf lops are larger than our minis. Our minis weigh in at around 1.2-1.7kg, with average weight being 1.4kg.That's about 2 1/2 pounds I think, not really sure. So I have to refer to my minis as hollands when on this site otherwise people wont know what I'm talking about .


yeah i know what you mean,i live in Australia and we dont have hollands either,well we dont call them hollands,we have dwarf lops and mini lops,i actually own dwarf lops and one wittle mini lop,she is sooo small.

i was on another forum last year and someone explained to me about the difference between their holland and mini lops and our dwarf and minil ops:?i was confused myself



cheryl


----------



## pamnock (May 1, 2006)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> I am actually thinking about breeding for velvatine rabbits, but from what I have read they tend to use french lops instead of english. I am not sure so dont quote me on it, it may be that both can be used.





English Lops would have been primarily used to get the proper mandolin body type for the Velveteen and also to produce the longer ears.



More info here:

http://www.geocities.com/SouthBeach/Jetty/5196/velveteenlop.html



Pam


----------



## redestarrosa (May 6, 2006)

what if there are some ppl that don't prefer such a long ears, and prefer ears length of mini or french lop ears?

man! it would be cool to have velveteen lops

the fur would be easier to deal with compared to the lionhead, since boogie don't like to be touch much,he is hard to brush, fortuanlly he don't get much knots, except for behind one ear, i trim that out, and try to brush him when i get ahold of him

sometimes he is so antisocial at times

Honey is such a sweety, she wants me to give her some loving

evenstar


----------



## Pipp (May 6, 2006)

how about a Canadian Dwarf Lop? (aka a 'Pipp Lop')... 














EDIT:"No dwarfs were harmed in the making of this post." 

She was inher 'pet me!' position, just took a little nudge behind her freakishly small ears.  

However, she says if those silly lops keep getting all this attention, she will consider an 'ear tuck'if it helps herin the picture biz. (She would also like to point out that it takes more talent to hold bun's ears upright than to simply let them flop -- 'flop' being the operative word). 

:bunny24


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (May 7, 2006)

hahaha! Now I've seen it all!

Poor Pipp!...lol



~Sunshine


----------



## cheryl (May 7, 2006)

awwww pipp's a lop wannabee lol,but wouldn't she just make the cutest little lop:bunnydance:



cheryl


----------

